# takashi amano personal tank and pond



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i got the AGA dvd with mr. takashi amano presentation. one of the questions that the eudience asked him is the total cost of the projects. his answer is censored in the dvd. do u know why? could u tell me how much all the project cost in usd ?
i estimated that his tank cost $80000. my frined estimated it $250000. who was closer?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have either 300 or 600,000 in my head and I think the second one is right.

This was mentioned off the DVD in side chats...I just don't remember anymore LOL.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

The DVD you are speaking of...is it the one from the AGA convention?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> The DVD you are speaking of...is it the one from the AGA convention?


Yes, and you can pick it up from the AGA Website for $25

Mr. Amano did an excellet job deflecting the direct question. Not sure if anyone pinned him down for an exact #. Thats one of those "if you have to ask, you can't afford" type questions tho.

Funny how the cultural differenced have us looking at a tank like that. Stereotypicaly after the intial awe of the size and scape of the project has passed we Americans think in terms of price tag.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

some thing of that magnituted...you can help but be awed with the price tag...the other side of the coin is, if any of us ever dream of having a tank like that, we have to see if it is even economically realistic.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

well' im sure i cant efford it' and even if i had the money i would built a sweaming pool ...
so whats your guess - how much ?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I believe a 20 gallon costs around 4k if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Over dinner at Ghazanfar's house on Thursday before the conference started Mr. Amano said that he gets 125,000+ EURO (~2 USD) for designing and installing a tank. I don't think money is much of an issue with him. 

On the note of cultural differences, I sure wish Americans were more similar to Japanese and Europeans when it comes to willingness to spend money on a high quality system. Quality hardware makes a huge, if more subliminal, difference to an aquatic system. I've personally noticed that I take more pride in those tanks I get top dollar stuff for not only because of the cost involved, but they look and feel better. Seeing Amano's equipment at AGA really sent this home. That hardware was amazing to look at even though it was dry! 

I think as Americans we're so caught up in "More is Better" and think that having more lesser quality sytems is somehow better than one or few really really good systems. When our hardware is so nice that we want to look at it we tend to do better aquascaping and take better care of the system. More is not better, better is better! 

Best,
Phil


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

speaking on amano's product, here in Israel we can get only his aquasoil, powersand and his liquid fert's, and there is no official dealer of ADA, only one shop that get it from europe and charges a forune on his products:
one bottle of 500 ml - about 55$!!!! - thats why i make my own ferts
aquasoil 9l is 80$ !!!! - i boghut it only for my toninas and eleocharis in other tanks i use only a few kilos if and where i put the foreground plants like glosso etc.
if there is something i would realy like to get - its his chrome canister filter. but no one import it to israel. i know its expensive (600$ in us - probably 1000$ in Israel) but i realy like it. 
and i made my own glass lily pipes, bubble counters and defusers cause i couldnt get them here...

here are a few products i made (i even sell them to other people from the hobby):

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...00408221748019565/200408221751041236/LILY.jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...8221748019565/200408221750416063/counter2.jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...408221748019565/200408221751545494/SINTER.jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...408221748019565/200408221758314346/smallu.jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...08221748019565/200408221800242215/spiral3.jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...r/200408221748019565/200408221801238715/U.jpg

i wish i could import amano's products. if someone could help me to contact him' i would try and import and sell them here in israel.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Over dinner at Ghazanfar's house on Thursday before the conference started Mr. Amano said that he gets 125,000+ EURO (~2 USD) for designing and installing a tank. I don't think money is much of an issue with him.


Do you mean any tank he designs at his ADA headquarters? Or does he actually design tanks for regular citizens, businesses, etc.

Mor b, your DIY products are really nice. Do you make them professionally or yourself? Maybe you should start your own line of products..


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks raul, i make them professionally, but sell them only for the members in my website WWW.FRESHREEF.COM.
at the moment i work on a nice t5 lighting setup also, ill show u guys the photos when it will b ready


----------

